# Look handlebar tape



## linx3301 (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a close up picture of Look cork and carbon handlebar tapes? Please post if you do, I'm thinking of putting Look tapes on my 566. Thanks!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Had red Look logo cork a couple years back. The color fades and logos rub off in pretty short order. Deda


----------



## david.tickle (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got some black Look carbon-effect bar tape on my 585. The word LOOK is embossed into the textured finish and finishes off the bars quite well, I think. I had some cork tape many years ago and, like the post above, found the printed logo rubbed off in areas of heavy use.

Take a look at the following links for some good shots:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25032
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25031
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33439

Hope that helps.


----------



## linx3301 (Nov 16, 2009)

david.tickle said:


> I've got some black Look carbon-effect bar tape on my 585. The word LOOK is embossed into the textured finish and finishes off the bars quite well, I think. I had some cork tape many years ago and, like the post above, found the printed logo rubbed off in areas of heavy use.
> 
> Take a look at the following links for some good shots:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25032
> ...


How do you like the carbon ones compare to the cork? Are the paddings as thick as the cork?


----------



## david.tickle (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, the carbon-effect tape is reasonably well padded - about the same as the cork tape, and certainly more than the (really quite thin) Fizik tape I had on my bars previously.


----------



## linx3301 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info!


----------

